

Introducing the Parse x AngularJS Boilerplate - ldn_tech_exec1
http://blog.parse.com/2013/10/17/guest-post-parse-x-angular-js-boilerplate/

======
albemuth
This is the same stack I've been using for a project at work, I was exited to
see the Parse SDK wrapper but apparently it's a thin one. In my current
project I have attempted to create a wrapper completely Parse-agnostic in
hopes to be able to switch to another provider my changing a little config, it
does the basics for now, but I'd have to rewrite it as it's a little tied to
this specific project.

I'm curious to hear if anyone has done a similar effort or is serious about
starting.

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
I saw something similar here [http://ericterpstra.com/2012/10/example-crud-
app-starring-an...](http://ericterpstra.com/2012/10/example-crud-app-starring-
angularjs-backbone-parse-stackmob-and-yeoman/)

But there is a big tradeoff for API user experience if you want to make it
'switchable' to another service.

Alternatively, for switching, there's this:
[https://github.com/stevegraham/parseport](https://github.com/stevegraham/parseport)

------
Jwoods1
Do you have better docs on the Parse query calls. Im new to Parse and trying
to figure out how to customize the query / collection inside of this. Trying
like equalTo and those type of methods I just don't understand what part of
the code to use. Do I write a custom service to pull it in or do I use
ParseQueryAngular in a directive?

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
checkout Monster.js, there is an example there. Basically all your queries
should be methods on the collections/models. Each data model is defined in
their own file extending the ExternalDataServices service. No need to create a
new service for every model.

This is the most common feedback we've had so we'll improve the docs in time.

Thanks!

------
jaimefjorge
This could simplify a lot. Love it.

I wanted to get into trying both things so coupling it makes me happy and more
incline to get into both.

Thank you for sharing and congrats on making it into the Parse blog!

Amazing stuff.

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
thanks jaime, we're here if you need help getting started

------
abhi21284
I was searching something similar toady and it is here. Great.

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
Thanks mate, happy to help @arush on twitter

------
andyshora
Never considered a backend in the cloud before, and as I'm just getting into
Angular I'll definitely give this a try. Nice one guys!

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
cheers andy, give it a shot and post here if you have any questions

------
alexdresen
Just started testing BAAS last week. This speed up our process. Thanks.

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
no problems dude, let me know if you need any help @arush

------
IAmFledge
Interesting angle.

------
spacenick34
Seems like it's gonna be a matter of minutes to build a webapp now. Good stuff

------
en3203
This looks interesting, I've wanted to get into AngularJS

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
This is a great place to start. Also a great place for mid-large size apps.

------
ankushsehgal
Great work boys

------
salmatteis
wow. this looks awesome. badass job!

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
thanks buddy

------
ankush14
awesome demo!

